# When do they lose their baby teeth?



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm just wondering when puppies normally lose all their baby teeth and get their adult teeth. I always heard they teeth around 4 months, but Yoshi is 5 months next week and just finished getting in her molars. She hasn't lost any teeth yet in place of adult teeth. Her front teeth are so far apart now because they're so tiny, it looks funny. Will she be getting her adult teeth soon??


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Tiny lost her teeth when she was around 4-5 months.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby is 7 months old and she still has one baby tooth left. Her vet said that it could take up to 7 months, but it depends on the dog. Usually if the dog hasn't lost all of its baby teeth by the time they go in to get spayed or neutered, the vet will pull their teeth during the surgery, when they're under. Hope this helps...


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Elvis has about two baby teeth left.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie lost her last 2 baby canines when she was exactly 6 months old- we waited until she was exactly 6 months old to have her spayed because of her teeth. She almost had to have them pulled during the spay.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

teething can easily last till 7 months, some dogs also retain baby teeth, vixie has 2 that will be pulled in april during her check
dodger has lost all his baby teeth...
also rember that you will liekly never find most if not all the teeth, i wish id have found one of dodgers baby canines and keep one of vixies baby canines just because lol...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I found a couple of Maddie's teeth, and I put them in my scrapbook, lol! I couldn't find any of Rylie's, but I wish that I did.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I wouldn't worry, Stormy still has her baby teeth and she will be 5 months old on April 4th.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Every dog is different, I wouldn't worry. Carl lost all his teeth before he was 6 months old! I have eight of his baby teeth saved, including his baby canines. Idk what I'm going to do with them, lol. That's a good idea to put them in a scrapbook Jessie!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Rainbow just turned 5 months and she hasn't lost her baby teeth yet.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

someone told me the other day- the smaller the dog the longer it takes. :? not sure how true this is though?
peanuts 6months nxt saturday and hasn't lost any! i think hes got a wobbly one though :?


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Carl and Elvis are the same age almost to the day and they both started losing teeth about the same time. 

I dont think size matters as Rylie is about the smallest baby about Elvis and Carl's age and she lost her's earlier.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

rocky just lost one of his canines, he still has one more to lose. i am not sure why the vet never pulled it when he got nuetered but since they are comming out on thier own i guess its better. they dont seem to bother him at all, and i check everyday lol :wave:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmmm, okay that's good to know. I was thinking it was wierd because she hasn't lost a single one yet  I hope I do find some of her teeth when she loses them. Of course knowing her she'll probably eat them


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Peenutt is 10 months old (as of 4/1) - she was about 5 months old when the teething really started she lost all but two by 11/1, then on christmas day she lost one more...she still has one to go, which will be pulled when i find a vet i trust to fix her. 

A lot of people told me to wait exactly 1 year before you do anything unless the dog is in pain or the gums look funny. My friends dog had a double set of teeth until he was 11 1/2 months then all the baby teeth started to fall out, 

Talk to your vet and get a few opinions. 

Therese


----------



## Allyson (Oct 6, 2005)

Peppy is 9 months and over the last month or so, his teeth have been coming out. Only reason I found them is because he would be chewing on them.... He was alos neuterd last month, but htem didn't pull the rest out...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Yoshi had to have 13 removed when he was around 9 months because most of his never came out. I heard this is pretty normal for tiny breeds.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, I just noticed that Yoshi lost three of her front teeth  Two on the bottom, one on the top. Must've happened very recently as I check her teeth every day


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My mom's 10lb toy poodle had to have a few of her's pulled when she was spayed. She wasn't too small, either. I think that it is just a small breed thing.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby started losing her teeth at around 4 months, and she just lost her last canine at 8 months. So this really depends on the dog and varies greatly. =)


----------

